# Wyndham RCI Last Calls



## jwalk03 (Dec 15, 2017)

Is there are schedule or rhyme or reason to Wyndham adding availability to RCI Last Calls?

I know last calls are only deals within 60 days of check-in, but are available units added only at 60?  Or only at 30?  or just anytime within the window that they feel like adding them?

I am hoping to go to Branson, MO for Spring Break next year and stay at one of the Wyndham properties.  There is tons of availability through Wyndham currently and a very limited number of Wyndham units available as RCI Extra Vacations as well, but I am holding out hope that something will show up as a Last Call instead since I am very flexibile about which resort and really only need a 1 BR (though 2 would be nice if available) Its also shoulder season for Branson.

Right now there are Branson last calls for January, but none for Feb even though some of those dates are in the 60 day window so I assume they must not load all of the availability at 60 days, just wondering if there is a certain date?

Any insight is appreciated.  I have never booked through RCI before, so just trying to learn the system better!


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 15, 2017)

I think this is probably more of an RCI question than a Wyndham question, as I suspect Wyndham isn't adding much if any additional availability to RCI specifically for last calls. My assumption is that what you see already in RCI as Extra Vacations is eventually going to become a Last Call once the date approaches, assuming it's still available. Your best bet is to look for a sale on Extra Vacations and if something you want is available, book it then. The last email I received about an EV sale was on 12/8, and it seems like they run a similar sale every few weeks, so keep an eye out.

Edit: Apparently EV is running a 10% off sale right now. But the better sales are the ones that are usually touted as $33 per night.


----------



## Avislo (Dec 15, 2017)

You did not mention the dates you are looking for.  Maybe posting in Marketplace the dates wanted and some VIP Platinum people might make the reservation for.  Just made this one to see if it worked.  Will cancel it later tonight.  Did not try the 1 bedroom to a 2 bedroom.  If I rented it to a family or friend, my price would be $98.  So a reasonable profit would probably be added for most renters.  Drop me a line if you want me to look anything else for you.

Wyndham Branson at The Falls
Check-In Address
110 Willow Bend Drive
Branson, Missouri 65616
Check-In Name
CHECK-IN Feb 15, 2018 4pm CHECK OUT Feb 22, 2018 10am Length of Stay 7
UNIT TYPE 1 Bedroom Deluxe
UPGRADE Upgraded - Dec 15, 2017
Charges and Payment Points Used14,000 Housekeeping Credits Used Unlimited Reservation Transactions Reservation Transactions Unlimited


----------



## jwalk03 (Dec 15, 2017)

Avislo said:


> You did not mention the dates you are looking for.  Maybe posting in Marketplace the dates wanted and some VIP Platinum people might make the reservation for.  Just made this one to see if it worked.  Will cancel it later tonight.  Did not try the 1 bedroom to a 2 bedroom.  If I rented it to a family or friend, my price would be $98.  So a reasonable profit would probably be added for most renters.  Drop me a line if you want me to look anything else for you.
> 
> Wyndham Branson at The Falls
> Check-In Address
> ...



I have rented a few times from VIP Owners from here on TUG, and have though about that, but my assumption is even with the VIP Discount no one could get me a 7 day reservation for the $300 or so that a last call deal would be.  If the Last Call or Extra Vacation angle doesn't workout than I may look at a rental for 3/24-3/31/18


----------



## Avislo (Dec 15, 2017)

For the dates you are looking for, it is a little early to see what might be available within the 60 day window.  You may very well be right at $300 dollars for the week even if availability became available may not be doable..


----------



## fer829 (Dec 15, 2017)

jwalk03 said:


> Is there are schedule or rhyme or reason to Wyndham adding availability to RCI Last Calls?
> 
> I know last calls are only deals within 60 days of check-in, but are available units added only at 60? Or only at 30? or just anytime within the window that they feel like adding them?



Note that RCI Last Call availability is during a 45 day check-in, not 60 days. It is too soon to search later than that.
Gene


----------



## Avislo (Dec 15, 2017)

The Wyndham RCI people advised that they typically do not get inventory from Wyndham.  It typically comes from the Wyndham owners.  They could not find any availability for the dates you are looking for.


----------



## DeeDibble (Dec 15, 2017)

I will be surprised if you ever see a Wyndham Resort in the Last Call section of RCI.  I have been a Wyndham owner for over 20 years and I have noticed in the last few years not much of Wyndham stuff shows up in the RCI portal anyway.   I think it’s gotten harder to snag W through RCI because owners are already intensely competeting for inventory.  If these timeshare companies would Build more resorts it would help


----------



## ronparise (Dec 16, 2017)

Avislo said:


> The Wyndham RCI people advised that they typically do not get inventory from Wyndham.  It typically comes from the Wyndham owners.  They could not find any availability for the dates you are looking for.




That can’t be true as Club Wyndham owners deposit points to Rci. At some point Someone has to decide which weeks are put into Rci inventory and made available to the Rci membership


----------



## ronparise (Dec 16, 2017)

DeeDibble said:


> I will be surprised if you ever see a Wyndham Resort in the Last Call section of RCI.  I have been a Wyndham owner for over 20 years and I have noticed in the last few years not much of Wyndham stuff shows up in the RCI portal anyway.   I think it’s gotten harder to snag W through RCI because owners are already intensely competeting for inventory.  If these timeshare companies would Build more resorts it would help



No it won’t help. If wyndhan was to build more resorts there will be more points created as a result and ultimately more owners competing for the prime reservations

Bottom line, how much Wyndham inventory ends up in Rci is dependent on how many points Wyndham owners deposit into Rci


----------



## Avislo (Dec 16, 2017)

ronparise said:


> That can’t be true as Club Wyndham owners deposit points to Rci. At some point Someone has to decide which weeks are put into Rci inventory and made available to the Rci membership



Presumably, the owner points go into a Wyndham/RCI account and RCI then gets to use them picking what they want.


----------



## pagosajim (Dec 16, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Presumably, the owner points go into a Wyndham/RCI account and RCI then gets to use them picking what they want.



RCI only gets the inventory behind the points that Wyndham *chooses *to deposit.  It's not the decision of RCI for what is placed there to exchange, it's Wyndham's inventory management group that determines it.


----------



## Avislo (Dec 16, 2017)

Do you have anything that you are citing or a source?


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 16, 2017)

jwalk03 said:


> I have rented a few times from VIP Owners from here on TUG, and have though about that, but my assumption is even with the VIP Discount no one could get me a 7 day reservation for the $300 or so that a last call deal would be.  If the Last Call or Extra Vacation angle doesn't workout than I may look at a rental for 3/24-3/31/18



EV currently has 3/23 to 3/30 for $377 for a 1BR. If they start a better sale soon, you’d probably be looking at more like $250.


----------



## Avislo (Dec 16, 2017)

Per Wyndham Wyndham Inventory Management Group works for Wyndham Worldwide and the Hotel group.

Here is the group that appears to control the Inventory that affects RCI. 

https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listi...JV_IC1126931_KO0,55_KE56,73.htm?jl=2541941931


----------



## ronparise (Dec 16, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Per Wyndham Wyndham Inventory Management Group works for Wyndham Worldwide and the Hotel group.
> 
> Here is the group that appears to control the Inventory that affects RCI.
> 
> https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listi...JV_IC1126931_KO0,55_KE56,73.htm?jl=2541941931


 

What you posted is a job description for a job with wyndhams destination network (RCI is part of the destination network)

 there is nothing in what you posted to indicate whether RCI or Club Wyndham is the one that determines what goes into RCI  for exchange

I betting it’s Club Wyndham and my evidence is that that’s the way it works with Worldmark per a multitude of posts on wmowners


----------



## Avislo (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks for what you base you opinion on.  It would fall within the job description, but does not specifically say this person or job classification makes the actual decision on which Wyndham Club Plus/Access inventory moves to RCI.  On a continuing bases it probably is a moot issue because Wyndham Destination Network (including RCI) apparently is headed to Wyndham Vacation Ownership at some point in time.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Deeded non points Wyndham owners deposit what they own into RCI.  My guess based on the inventory that is deposited in bulk is that Wyndham picks what is deposited both resort and the particular weeks.  Obviously owners aren't choosing what to deposit.  They choose the number of points.  Even before the fixed grid if you deposited various points, wyndham would give you a week and you would have the trading power based on the week, and size and time when the deposit was actually made.  You might be assigned a blue studio in Branson or some such.  I can't remember how long ago if ever Wyndham owners actually reserved a specific week and then deposited that week into RCI.  There are some resorts that never (or nearly never get deposited).  I can't believe that there are 0 Alexandria owners that deposit in RCI.

The exchange companies might suggest inventory that they would like deposited but as far as I know exchange companies have no control over what is deposited specifically.  They make a deal that requires the developer to deposit x amount of inventory which coincides with the anticipated exchanges provided for by the exchange company.  I would imagine the deal between the developer and the exchange company might require x number of prime or high demand weeks but the location for those weeks are left to the developer so the prime weeks may be from super large resorts and locations with lots of inventory like Orlando, Williamsburg, and Branson.  Leaving Wyndham to deposit off season at the more popular resorts or to bypass some resorts all together.


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 17, 2017)

Clearly RCI inventory comes into the system thru three processes:

First as tschwa2 points out, there are the weeks that deeded/non-points members deposit. I doubt Wyndham has much control over inventory from that process.

Next is the inventory that required to settle RCI exhanges made by points members.

And finally is excess inventory deposited into RCI.

Wyndham has more control/input over the later two processes.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 17, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> Clearly RCI inventory comes into the system thru three processes:
> 
> First as tschwa2 points out, there are the weeks that deeded/non-points members deposit. I doubt Wyndham has much control over inventory from that process.
> 
> ...



For the second one, I would probably put quotes around "required" because it is a bookkeeping process between two organizations owned by the same corporation (and will continue to be after the reorganization).  The existence of the PIC process, where RCI/Wyndham members that own other timeshares can deposit their non-Wyndham weeks into RCI and trade for Wyndham points, muddies the waters on the whole thing.  The best illustration of this muddying is the fact that you can deposit a non-points 2 BR week into RCI, PIC it for $89 and get 154,000 Wyndham points, then make 2 RCI reservations for 2BR weeks for 77,000 Wyndham points plus the deposit/reservation fees.  The second week doesn't have an associated "requirement" for inventory deposit to match the second RCI week you use; it basically comes out of excess inventory that is available in RCI.



Avislo said:


> Per Wyndham Wyndham Inventory Management Group works for Wyndham Worldwide and the Hotel group.
> 
> Here is the group that appears to control the Inventory that affects RCI.
> 
> https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listi...JV_IC1126931_KO0,55_KE56,73.htm?jl=2541941931



I tend to agree with Ron; this group probably functions to manage the inventory between RCI and Wyndham reflecting the availability of weeks/units for reservations in those two systems as well as to outside exchange/reservation systems.  Bulk deposits by all of the major resort operators into the different systems represents a source of revenue for them and for the exchange/reservation systems, and also acts as a marketing method to get folks to stay there so they can sell the inventory.  In the early days of timeshares, it probably acted more like the direct exchange feature on TUG with a one-for-one inter-owner exchange, but there's a lot more going on with the larger resort systems like Wyndham to reflect the multiple ways someone can get a stay.  Thinking about it makes me appreciate the value of TUG as a resource to figure out how to best interact with the different systems; I've got 5 or 6 different ways to choose from in order to get a week in a decent resort.  They've all got different fees and currencies (RCI/Wyndham points, for example) as well as different rules for usage (when I can make a reservation).  The interactions between the different systems make it possible to improve your outcomes if you examine them closely.  (For example, I could double my weeks at a resort for $300-400 extra by PICing a week and going back to RCI for the reservation rather than making a straight RCI weeks reservation; for many places that's much less than the extra vacation cost and can be done much further in advance than the discounted last chance ones.)


----------



## learnalot (Dec 17, 2017)

fer829 said:


> Note that RCI Last Call availability is during a 45 day check-in, not 60 days. It is too soon to search later than that.
> Gene



I just wanted to highlight this correct response to the actual question so it doesn't get lost in all the extraneous noise on this thread.


----------



## Avislo (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks to the OP" for raising the goal of providing insight into learning the RCI system better.  This thread, I think, added to a better understanding of how Wyndham/RCI works.    "Any insight is appreciated. I have never booked through RCI before, so just trying to learn the system better!"


----------



## Eric B (Dec 17, 2017)

jwalk03 said:


> Is there are schedule or rhyme or reason to Wyndham adding availability to RCI Last Calls?
> 
> I know last calls are only deals within 60 days of check-in, but are available units added only at 60?  Or only at 30?  or just anytime within the window that they feel like adding them?





learnalot said:


> I just wanted to highlight this correct response to the actual question so it doesn't get lost in all the extraneous noise on this thread.



I wouldn’t go so far as to say the posts in this thread are off the subject of whether there is rhyme or reason to Wyndham deposits in RCI....  that was the original question, not “what is the duration of last call availability.”  I think all the posts here add to the understanding of how the system works or doesn’t.


----------



## jwalk03 (Dec 18, 2017)

The OP appreciates ALL of the discussion in this thread.  Very insightful.


----------



## learnalot (Dec 18, 2017)

jwalk03 said:


> Is there are *schedule or rhyme or reason to Wyndham adding availability to RCI Last Calls?*
> 
> *I* *know last calls are only deals* *within 60 days of check-in, but are available units added only at 60? Or only at 30? or just anytime within the window that they feel like adding them?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

